# has anyone ever tried mushrooms or lsd to help with anxiety?



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

im considering trying it in a few months time when im 'ready' mentally, at the moment im still researching which is safer in terms of not having a bad trip which would be the worst thing ever.

what im hoping to do is have a good experience with one of my really close friend ive known my whole life and change my views of life (mainly anxiety too) i know it has the theraputic potential to help with heaps of mental problems.

anyone have tips/info/experiences for me?
EDIT: im taking mushrooms in a place where my anxiety is pretty much at 0 and with my closest friend i have ever known. also i'll be on holidays and very happy 

i doubt i'll be having a bad trip.


----------



## ctrlaltdelete (May 13, 2010)

If you're new to hallucinogens, I'd recommend playing it safe by taking a high dose of DMT.


----------



## insanityartist (Sep 14, 2011)

I haven't tried LSD, but please stay away from shrooms.They do not help with anxiety at all if you have anxiety, and if anything, they will make you more paranoid.

And the hangover is a *****. The first I tried them, I had a headache and stomach problems for a week, due to fact there's CYANIDE in them.

Just please lay off the mushrooms...


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Uh.....no they dont really help with anxiety. 

Shrooms potentiate anxiety so I dont do them. 5ht2c agonism I believe is the reason.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

super said:


> im considering trying it in a few months time when im 'ready' mentally, at the moment im still researching which is safer in terms of not having a bad trip which would be the worst thing ever.
> 
> what im hoping to do is have a good experience with one of my really close friend ive known my whole life and change my views of life (mainly anxiety too) i know it has the theraputic potential to help with heaps of mental problems.
> 
> ...


no if yo u have anxiety problems they can make them a lot worse,really

mushrooms were ok in the right setting if u dont take too much

its kinda fun to take these with a valium tho, it takes the edge of the trip but if you take enough its basically mellow tripping


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

insanityartist said:


> I haven't tried LSD, but please stay away from shrooms.They do not help with anxiety at all if you have anxiety, and if anything, they will make you more paranoid.
> 
> And the hangover is a *****. The first I tried them, I had a headache and stomach problems for a week, due to fact there's CYANIDE in them.
> 
> Just please lay off the mushrooms...


theres no cyanide in shrooms but its possible to mix up the poison ones with the good ones they look REAL similar and both grow in cow ****. also if you leave them laying around too long they WILL grow toxic mold so u need to eat them right away


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I heard LSD has a 50/50 chance that it can completely cure depression or anxiety. I've taken a paper & noticed how much more calm I felt around people, it didn't completely get rid of it though. My anxiety use to be far worse than it is now. A 12 hour trip has the potential to rid anxiety for life.

Can't picture mush helping with anxiety though. I've taken that as well, it did nothing.


----------



## insanityartist (Sep 14, 2011)

Um, yes there is. The main psychedelic in them is Psilocin which has traces of Cyanide. Why else do you think it would damaging to your liver? And I have had "REAL" fresh shrooms. The hangover was still a *****.

If you're going to take them no matter what, I strongly suggest you brew them into tea. The boiling water kills off a majority of the toxins, though it still probably won't help out with your anxiety issues. Goodluck.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I had two absolutely amazing, beautiful mushroom trips. I felt like I had roots growing out of my feet and into the earth. That's a good thing.

And then I had a bad and terrifying trip, and I haven't touched mushrooms since.

I don't see them as an anxiety medication at all.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

super said:


> im considering trying it in a few months time when im 'ready' mentally, at the moment im still researching which is safer in terms of not having a bad trip which would be the worst thing ever.
> 
> what im hoping to do is have a good experience with one of my really close friend ive known my whole life and change my views of life (mainly anxiety too) i know it has the theraputic potential to help with heaps of mental problems.
> 
> ...


A low dose wil not really effect you. Not worth taking.
A normal dose may exacerbate anxiety.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

insanityartist said:


> Um, yes there is. The main psychedelic in them is Psilocin which has traces of Cyanide.


Wrong. I don't even think it contains a cyano group let alone any toxic cyanide-based metabolites. There might well be some compounds with cyano groups in mushrooms, but even REMEDIAL CHEMISTRY FOR IDIOTS 101 would tell you that a compound isn't inherently toxic just because it contains an element or group that's toxic on it's own.



> Why else do you think it would damaging to your liver? And I have had "REAL" fresh shrooms. The hangover was still a *****.


Shrooms are harmless to your liver. They might cause nasty GI effects but that's about it.



> If you're going to take them no matter what, I strongly suggest you brew them into tea. The boiling water kills off a majority of the toxins, though it still probably won't help out with your anxiety issues. Goodluck.


They don't contain any 'toxins', you're just killing their potency. Psilocin degrades even at room temperature and psilocybin isn't too stable either.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Wrong. I don't even think it contains a cyano group let alone any toxic cyanide-based metabolites. There might well be some compounds with cyano groups in mushrooms, but even REMEDIAL CHEMISTRY FOR IDIOTS 101 would tell you that a compound isn't inherently toxic just because it contains an element or group that's toxic on it's own.
> 
> Shrooms are harmless to your liver. They might cause nasty GI effects but that's about it.
> 
> They don't contain any 'toxins', you're just killing their potency. Psilocin degrades even at room temperature and psilocybin isn't too stable either.


agreed on all counts, also i never had a hangover from shrooms ive taken many trips on both picked shrooms and cultured ones

considering psilocybin isnt even metabolized i think its safe to say its fairly harmless to the liver


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> I heard LSD has a 50/50 chance that it can completely cure depression or anxiety. I've taken a paper & noticed how much more calm I felt around people, it didn't completely get rid of it though. My anxiety use to be far worse than it is now. A 12 hour trip has the potential to rid anxiety for life.
> 
> Can't picture mush helping with anxiety though. I've taken that as well, it did nothing.


theres definately no 50/50 chance or id be cured in college i bought acid by the sheet, 6 hits will make you think the world is ending, it is definately no cure for anxiety, maybe at tiny doses due to the effects on the seratonin system but i am talking sub recreational


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

ntdc said:


> theres definately no 50/50 chance or id be cured in college i bought acid by the sheet, 6 hits will make you think the world is ending, it is definately no cure for anxiety, maybe at tiny doses due to the effects on the seratonin system but i am talking sub recreational


It's true. May have not worked for you, but it has been known to cure or reduce symptoms. Also alcoholics who feel no treatment have worked, turned to lsd & never haved cravings since. The lsd is dropped in a _therapy_ session, with someone _guiding_ you through your trip.


----------



## insanityartist (Sep 14, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Wrong. I don't even think it contains a cyano group let alone any toxic cyanide-based metabolites. There might well be some compounds with cyano groups in mushrooms, but even REMEDIAL CHEMISTRY FOR IDIOTS 101 would tell you that a compound isn't inherently toxic just because it contains an element or group that's toxic on it's own.
> 
> Shrooms are harmless to your liver. They might cause nasty GI effects but that's about it.
> 
> They don't contain any 'toxins', you're just killing their potency. Psilocin degrades even at room temperature and psilocybin isn't too stable either.


I don't think I've ever face-palmed that hard. No really, BRAVO :|. If you really believe that they do not cause any physical damage whatsoever, go nuts with them. It's not my problem. And that's the point of making shroom tea. You kill off the *TOXINS *(COME AT ME BRO) and its potency to a degree so it would be less strong and give the user a more calming effect, which is ideal for people who have never tried shrooms before.

But the point is, magic mushrooms and other psychedelics are powerful mental amplifiers. If you're anxious and depressed, they obviously will not do you any good. I personally know two people (both had anxiety issues) who were left in a state of permanent psychosis after taking them twice. I still get bad flashbacks from taking them six months ago. So the moral of the story is, they will not cure your anxiety.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> It's true. May have not worked for you, but it has been known to cure or reduce symptoms. Also alcoholics who feel no treatment have worked, turned to lsd & never haved cravings since. The lsd is dropped in a _therapy_ session, with someone _guiding_ you through your trip.


honestly this is a placebo effect...

i couldnt think of a bigger waste of time than tripping in a therpaists office have you ever attempted to talk to someone on lsd , it takes an hour just to express the most simple thing.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

insanityartist said:


> I don't think I've ever face-palmed that hard. No really, BRAVO :|. If you really believe that they do not cause any physical damage whatsoever, go nuts with them. It's not my problem. And that's the point of making shroom tea. You kill off the *TOXINS *(COME AT ME BRO) and its potency to a degree so it would be less strong and give the user a more calming effect, which is ideal for people who have never tried shrooms before.
> 
> But the point is, magic mushrooms and other psychedelics are powerful mental amplifiers. If you're anxious and depressed, they obviously will not do you any good. I personally know two people (both had anxiety issues) who were left in a state of permanent psychosis after taking them twice. I still get bad flashbacks from taking them six months ago. So the moral of the story is, they will not cure your anxiety.


lol the tea is not killing off "toxins" (whatever that is) your simply putting the psilocybin into solution in the water because it is a water soluble molecule. if you want to remove "toxins" simply extract the psilocybin crystals from the plant material it is the most simple reactions you can do you do not need any lab equipment just grain alcohol a beaker (or pyrex measuring cup), and a hair dryer.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

I WILL BE TAKING THIS WHERE MY ANXIETY IS PRETTY MUCH NON EXSISTANT AND MY CLOSEST FRIEND IVE EVER HAD WILL BE THERE.

im just saying this because people are saying ''oh no you're gonna have a bad trip'' i doubt it will happen...



Himi Jendrix said:


> Uh.....no they dont really help with anxiety.
> 
> Shrooms potentiate anxiety so I dont do them. 5ht2c agonism I believe is the reason.


i forgot to add in this that the setting would be anxiety free and i would be with my closest friend i have ever known. considering this i doubt i would have a bad trip.



ntdc said:


> no if yo u have anxiety problems they can make them a lot worse,really
> 
> mushrooms were ok in the right setting if u dont take too much
> 
> its kinda fun to take these with a valium tho, it takes the edge of the trip but if you take enough its basically mellow tripping


exactly, setting is important and i might pop have some benzo's but its not a big deal. i understand that it can make it worse but where and when i'll be taking it i will pretty much be in a place where anxiety is non existent (im going away on holidays).



pita said:


> I had two absolutely amazing, beautiful mushroom trips. I felt like I had roots growing out of my feet and into the earth. That's a good thing.
> 
> And then I had a bad and terrifying trip, and I haven't touched mushrooms since.
> 
> I don't see them as an anxiety medication at all.


thats your opinion, all i know from people telling me and research is that this sh!t will change your thinking and life.



Duke of Prunes said:


> Wrong. I don't even think it contains a cyano group let alone any toxic cyanide-based metabolites. There might well be some compounds with cyano groups in mushrooms, but even REMEDIAL CHEMISTRY FOR IDIOTS 101 would tell you that a compound isn't inherently toxic just because it contains an element or group that's toxic on it's own.
> 
> Shrooms are harmless to your liver. They might cause nasty GI effects but that's about it.
> 
> They don't contain any 'toxins', you're just killing their potency. Psilocin degrades even at room temperature and psilocybin isn't too stable either.






ctrlaltdelete said:


> If you're new to hallucinogens, I'd recommend playing it safe by taking a high dose of DMT.


oh okay sure my friends do that stuff every day, be right back im going to jump off a cliff because this other guy pm'd me and told me to


----------



## insanityartist (Sep 14, 2011)

ntdc said:


> lol the tea is not killing off "toxins" (whatever that is) your simply putting the psilocybin into solution in the water because it is a water soluble molecule. if you want to remove "toxins" simply extract the psilocybin crystals from the plant material it is the most simple reactions you can do you do not need any lab equipment just grain alcohol a beaker (or pyrex measuring cup), and a hair dryer.


Using a hair dryer to dry them (After they've been rinsed with boiling water) is already one of the processes of making tea.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

super said:


> thats your opinion, all i know from people telling me and research is that this sh!t will change your thinking and life.


Hey, no problem. I just thought from your original post that you were looking for input.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

pita said:


> Hey, no problem. I just thought from your original post that you were looking for input.


i guess my post was kind of harsh, im sorry!
and yeah i was looking for opinions, i appreciate it though


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

insanityartist said:


> Using a hair dryer to dry them (After they've been rinsed with boiling water) is already one of the processes of making tea.


thats retarded why would you rinse them with boiling water then dry the mushrooms with the hair dryer. once the crushed/chopped material is submerged in hot water the drugs are already in solution in the water and the plant material can be discarded.

to extract the alkaloids you would crush the material, and submerge in grain alcohol for a few hours, then filter and repeat a few times. then you would transfer the grain alcohol into a pyrex beaker, discard the plant material and use a hair dryer to evaporate the alcohol (you can just let it evaporate but it takes a long time, or you can heat the beaker in a hot water bath being careful not to bring the alcohol to a boil) you will be left with a fine crystaline powder which can be dosed at about 20mg per person.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

But guys, please remember that although mushies are a naturally occuring Funghi.
In some countries, any form of processing of them for the intention of consumption (such as drying, teamaking, cooking) is illegal, 

So please use discretion when talking about MMs


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

This story shows the promise of using "magic mushrooms" for positive changes with personality. With that said, I've tried it twice eating 1/8th both times which is more than enough for one person. It hasn't effected me at all, but I'm thinking it has more to do with the SSRIs I'm taking that is blocking it from taking into effect.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

ntdc said:


> thats retarded why would you rinse them with boiling water then dry the mushrooms with the hair dryer. once the crushed/chopped material is submerged in hot water the drugs are already in solution in the water and the plant material can be discarded.
> 
> to extract the alkaloids you would crush the material, and submerge in grain alcohol for a few hours, then filter and repeat a few times. then you would transfer the grain alcohol into a pyrex beaker, discard the plant material and use a hair dryer to evaporate the alcohol (you can just let it evaporate but it takes a long time, or you can heat the beaker in a hot water bath being careful not to bring the alcohol to a boil) you will be left with a fine crystaline powder which can be dosed at about 20mg per person.


You get a cleaner trip doing this method? What's the benefit of doing this when you can just eat them if it contains the same amount of psilocybin?


----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

No experience with LSD, but my experiences with shrooms didn't help. Good times either way though


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> You get a cleaner trip doing this method? What's the benefit of doing this when you can just eat them if it contains the same amount of psilocybin?


when ur getting them out in the wild there is some question of whether you have the right ones also they tend to get a bit moldy andf the mold that grows on mushrooms is toxic, this is the safest way to salvage them. also less GI discomfort. if you have dried lab grown shrooms there is really no advantage except GI symptoms and more accurate dosing.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

rosettas stoned said:


> No experience with LSD, but my experiences with shrooms didn't help. Good times either way though


i think for me it might help because ive doubted myself a lot and i want to realize that nothing really matters as much as i think it does (people judging me) anyway even if i don't get help with anxiety i'll have a fun time with my closest friend 

'someone i know' tried mdma a while ago by himself just for the reason to help with his anxiety problems and the doubt he had. after that experience his anxiety went from 100% to maybe 10 - 20% this lasted for a long, long time. he accepted himself. the only reason it stopped was because bad things happened and he was down again.

to some that may sound silly but to others you guys know what im talking about. mdma and other drugs do have lots of potential anxiety wise, wasn't mdma used for psychotherapy?



Totally Terrified said:


> But guys, please remember that although mushies are a naturally occuring Funghi.
> In some countries, any form of processing of them for the intention of consumption (such as drying, teamaking, cooking) is illegal,
> 
> So please use discretion when talking about MMs


i doubt police or anyone like that would target a forum like this, im sure you've seen the other ones haha

nice to know the mods are cool with all of this


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

super said:


> i doubt police or anyone like that would target a forum like this, haha


Dont worry, I know they're prolly in a cafe somewhere enjoying a doughnut or 2


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

There have been some studies recently showing that shrooms can help depression/anxiety and body image issues, I can't find the exact source but close enough:


> However, psilocybin (after being converted in the body to psilocin) is known to mimic the effects of serotonin in the brain, acting as an agonist at the 5-HT2A receptor. This is the same receptor that is targeted by conventional SSRI antidepressants. Psilocybin and antidepressants thus have some overlap in their mechanisms of action.


erm and I don't believe for one second that they contain cyanide... unless someone can provide a credible source it sounds like bs to me. I think shrooms and lsd can definitely provide a positive experience in the battle against depression/anxiety because you can see your true self without the bias of your ego.. if that makes sense, just don't get stuck near any mirrors :eek

edit: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/09/29/bloomberg_articlesLS96451A74E9.DTL

oh and have fun super


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> There have been some studies recently showing that shrooms can help depression/anxiety and body image issues, I can't find the exact source but close enough:
> erm and I don't believe for one second that they contain cyanide... unless someone can provide a credible source it sounds like bs to me. I think shrooms and lsd can definitely provide a positive experience in the battle against depression/anxiety because you can see your true self without the bias of your ego.. if that makes sense, just don't get stuck near any mirrors :eek
> 
> edit: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/09/29/bloomberg_articlesLS96451A74E9.DTL
> ...


yeah there are credible sources about anxiety/depression relief from shrooms but i can't be bothered finding it haha. theres some video's on youtube about cancer patients who are dying that take mushrooms to deal with the death anxiety, when i watch it i'll try to link

ive heard about seeing crazy stuff when you look in the mirror, i think that would be a good tip in my case hahah. that cyanide thing sounds like bs, don't some fruits have cyanide? obviously a really small amount though

oh i will  


Totally Terrified said:


> Dont worry, I know they're prolly in a cafe somewhere enjoying a doughnut or 2


 oink oink.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Ive had MUSHROOMS with bacon an egg,??? man what a rush :banana


----------



## freud (Sep 21, 2011)

Imho use of psychedelic drugs, especially "dirty" drugs like Shrooms should be something like the last resort against therapy resistant anxiety/depression or other mental problems. I think MDMA is a better option, but only in a therapeutical setting. And the concept is not: "Take LSD and you'll be healed." It is more about handling traumatic memories or easing mental blockades. Studies about this were mostly done with professionals and a few month preparation with the patient. And apart from this. I have taken a bunch of different psychedelics, and on LSA i had a real nice trip who changed some things in my mind. But against anxiety it is useless because the routes to your amygdala are way to stong and can not be rerouted with 100 freaking trips.


----------



## freud (Sep 21, 2011)

Also, DON'T take serotonergic psychedelics while on SSRIs!


----------



## Opiman (Aug 8, 2011)

freud said:


> Imho use of psychedelic drugs, especially "dirty" drugs like Shrooms should be something like the last resort against therapy resistant anxiety/depression or other mental problems. I think MDMA is a better option, but only in a therapeutical setting. And the concept is not: "Take LSD and you'll be healed." It is more about handling traumatic memories or easing mental blockades. Studies about this were mostly done with professionals and a few month preparation with the patient. And apart from this. I have taken a bunch of different psychedelics, and on LSA i had a real nice trip who changed some things in my mind. But against anxiety it is useless because the routes to your amygdala are way to stong and can not be rerouted with 100 freaking trips.


I doubt many people who have taken psychedelics would recommend a 5 week SSRI trial over a 5 hour LSD trip..

To the OP: You're going into this with a terrible mindset. You shouldn't take a psychedelic such as LDS with "expectations" of what you want to accomplish by taking the drug (ie "fix my SA"). Any experienced tripper will tell you this.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Opiman said:


> LDS







Couldn't resist!


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Took acid a month ago and DOM on the last weekend. Funny, but no relief of anxiety. Maybe I not so serious/determined. Don't think it may alleviate anxiety long-term. The very experience with all that 5HT2C/2A overstimulation seem anxiogenic.


----------



## Opiman (Aug 8, 2011)

LOL typo....



broflovski said:


> Took acid a month ago and DOM on the last weekend. Funny, but no relief of anxiety. Maybe I not so serious/determined. Don't think it may alleviate anxiety long-term. The very experience with all that 5HT2C/2A overstimulation seem anxiogenic.


I think the therapeutic effects may have as much to do with what you trip about as with the fact that you're tripping in the first place.

The actual cause of anxiety is usually hardwired into the brain at a young age, and very difficult to undo. This is "intended" from an evolutionary standpoint. I'm sure we've all heard of studies done on lab rats that were trained to do ____ action when ____ stimulus is presented (ie run in circles when a red light flashes). It is practically impossible to undo these traits, and they basically become instinct. The same concept seems to apply to SA traits, which is why counseling often has such low efficacy. It's just difficult to just unlearn these mental responses through more teaching. Sometimes it can be done, but it requires patience and mental determination that most people just aren't capable of.

I've never done LSD myself (thought it holds the #1 on my list of things to do in the next few months), but from what I've read and the anecdotal reports I've seen, LSD has the potential to allow you to completely discard the habits and thoughts that in some cases defined who you were. Among those can be the causes for depression, anxiety, and a host of other mental burdens. But this is in no way a guaranteed thing, the way meth is guaranteed to get you high. Needless to say, if you're just tripping about the tree in front of you morphing into a dog for a few hours, you probably aren't going to have any epiphanies about the nature of your existence.

But this is why setting/mindset are important. Nearly anybody who has taken psychedelics will tell you that your state of mind and where you take the drugs will almost completely dictate how your trip goes. The massive increase in 5HT stimulation is another reason why these factors are important. Especially if you already suffer from anxiety, being in a relaxing place with people you're incredibly comfortable being around is vital to reduce your chance of suffering a panic attack resulting in a bad trip.

So you might see a slight increase in anxiety during your trip as a direct result of the drug, but afterward the alleviation of your entire condition would be a result of what you trip about, and only indirectly from the use of the drug. Another way of thinking about it, if it were possible to have these thoughts and revelations while completely sober, you wouldn't even need the drug.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

Opiman said:


> I doubt many people who have taken psychedelics would recommend a 5 week SSRI trial over a 5 hour LSD trip..
> 
> To the OP: You're going into this with a terrible mindset. You shouldn't take a psychedelic such as LDS with "expectations" of what you want to accomplish by taking the drug (ie "fix my SA"). Any experienced tripper will tell you this.


I would take the ssri just sayin lol


----------



## Snowblind89 (Jul 27, 2010)

Vanilllabb said:


> I heard LSD has a 50/50 chance that it can completely cure depression or anxiety.


Where are you getting your facts from, also what do you mean that mushrooms did nothing? Do you mean nothing to help your anxiety, or no effects?


----------



## Opiman (Aug 8, 2011)

ntdc said:


> I would take the ssri just sayin lol


Acid didn't work for you, but it's pretty common knowledge that about 50% of people that drop acid report being cured of their [insert psychological disorder]. You happen to be among the unlucky few. It's also possible you overdid it causing even more anxiety... 6 hits is kind of a lot at once, even for someone experienced at it.

And like I said before, I don't think it's just the effect on you 5HT system that cures anxiety. It's what you experience while tripping. If LSD was fixing your SA by just ****ing with your serotonin system, it would probably have about the same efficacy as other antidepressant meds, which, in the case of SSRI's, isn't much higher than that of a placebo. As it stands, LSD is MUCH more effective at curing these disorders than basically any other medication known to man.

I would take dropping acid once or twice over years on an SSRI or MAOI any day.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Snowblind89 said:


> Where are you getting your facts from, also what do you mean that mushrooms did nothing? Do you mean nothing to help your anxiety, or no effects?


Research & I heard that on a radio show. The mushrooms made me paranoid for awhile after the trip, did nothing to help with anxiety.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Opiman said:


> LOL typo....
> 
> I think the therapeutic effects may have as much to do with what you trip about as with the fact that you're tripping in the first place.
> 
> ...


I mostly agree with you, but I think you overestimate psychedelic experience. But it may be actually life-changing for you if you believe in it. I suspect in that long-term-relief-from anxiety theory spiritual background is influential. My first LSD-trip was the best day of my life. Beautiful place (palace with huge park near St. Petersburg), awesome people. It was life-changing in that aspect that I became a druggie, trying to explore all possibilities to experience a bit of that state of mind, especially euphoric aspect, which is not unique for acid. 
But I never saw any therapeutic affect, even after the best heaven-on-earth kind trips. Raise of anxiety during the very trip is alleviated with all that widely discussed set-and-setting stuff (and not taking DOB etc lol), but it gives no guarantee for long-term effect. What may be a putative pharmacological mechanism for it?


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Vanilllabb said:


> Research & I heard that on a radio show. The mushrooms made me paranoid for awhile after the trip, did nothing to help with anxiety.


who you're with, where you are and what your state of mind plays the biggest part in if you have an amazing or scary experience from what ive read.


----------



## Opiman (Aug 8, 2011)

broflovski said:


> I mostly agree with you, but I think you overestimate psychedelic experience. But it may be actually life-changing for you if you believe in it. I suspect in that long-term-relief-from anxiety theory spiritual background is influential. My first LSD-trip was the best day of my life. Beautiful place (palace with huge park near St. Petersburg), awesome people. It was life-changing in that aspect that I became a druggie, trying to explore all possibilities to experience a bit of that state of mind, especially euphoric aspect, which is not unique for acid.
> But I never saw any therapeutic affect, even after the best heaven-on-earth kind trips. Raise of anxiety during the very trip is alleviated with all that widely discussed set-and-setting stuff (and not taking DOB etc lol), but it gives no guarantee for long-term effect. What may be a putative pharmacological mechanism for it?


I don't think anybody could answer that question at this point... If they could, people sure as hell wouldn't be taking SSRI's anymore. If _I_ could, I'm pretty sure I'd be a Nobel Price holder. We might have more answers if it weren't for the damn feds making possession of every drug with abuse potential (read:fun) punishable on par with first degree murder making human research next to impossible. I definitely believe most of the power of LSD lies in the trip itself.

That said, LSD is in no way a guaranteed fix and you have as much a chance of having nothing happen (aside from a hopefully enjoyable trip experience) as you do of being cured. Definitely worth a try IMO. And hopefully the experience would be beneficial anyway even if it does nothing to cure your anxiety.


----------



## Opiman (Aug 8, 2011)

Snowblind89 said:


> Where are you getting your facts from, also what do you mean that mushrooms did nothing? Do you mean nothing to help your anxiety, or no effects?


Plenty of studies from back in the 60's when the stuff was still legal showed LSD as a highly effective treatment for many psychological disorders, anxiety included. I believe the efficacy numbers were in the range of 50% or higher in most cases.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

super said:


> who you're with, where you are and what your state of mind plays the biggest part in if you have an amazing or scary experience from what ive read.


Took the lsd in a safe environment, with my ex bf's mom, but I had my mushroom trip at school. (silly I know, I just had it in my purse & randomly decided to munch on them without realizing how powerful they were).

Environment played a huge role, it can mess you up if you're not with the right people.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Vanilllabb said:


> Took the lsd in a safe environment, with my ex bf's mom, but I had my mushroom trip at school. (silly I know, I just had it in my purse & randomly decided to munch on them without realizing how powerful they were).
> 
> Environment played a huge role, it can mess you up if you're not with the right people.


haha yeah exactly, thats pretty cool trippin with your bf's mum hhahha

from other experiences what is easier to have a bad trip on? lsd or shrooms? dont take the trip at school into consideration though....most people would be scared there


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

I've wanted to try LSD, just once. To experience something like that, something you can't get from anything else. I'm not sure it would have a good effect on me, and I would never think of taking it on a regular basis to treat my SA, but just once or twice... sure.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

dear god, dont do it.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

bben said:


> dear god, dont do it.


hahah. im going to do shrooms in a place where i never get anxious with my best friend. and im gonna be meditating just in case.

if i have a bad trip....then maybe i'll learn more about myself even if its bad, if it gets really bad xanax will put an end to that


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

super said:


> hahah. im going to do shrooms in a place where i never get anxious with my best friend. and im gonna be meditating just in case.
> 
> if i have a bad trip....then maybe i'll learn more about myself even if its bad, if it gets really bad xanax will put an end to that


yeah shrooms are not to bad. I think that its the safest psychadelic actually and a soft drug. Plus they are pretty cool.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

bben said:


> yeah shrooms are not to bad. I think that its the safest psychadelic actually and a soft drug. Plus they are pretty cool.


yeah i was talking to my friend and she said its not as easy to have a bad trip compared to lsd. i'll try lsd one day but i dont think im ready just yet


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

super said:


> yeah i was talking to my friend and she said its not as easy to have a bad trip compared to lsd. i'll try lsd one day but i dont think im ready just yet


yes lsd is a different beast. I think psychadelics in moderation are ok for most normal people but if you have sa or mental illness you are on dangerous ground. So take care.


----------



## tornadobill (Dec 14, 2011)

Mushrooms do not contain cyanide. However shrooms do contain other alkaloids which effect the trip like most plants and fungi.I dont reccomend shrooms for SA or any kind of anxiety unless u have benzos handy(esp fast acting ones like lorazepam or Xanax).These can rebuce rollercoaster emotions and still trip hard if dose is low enough. Too much benzos can kill a trip. Baclofen may help in some case but also can potentiate shrooms and psychedelics. Baclofen itself can produce vivid hallucinations and agitation in high doses.Also avoid antipsychotics as serious effect and deaths have occurred.Best not to use shrooms if u have serious anxirty issues.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

ive tried mushrooms, dont see how they would help you with anxiety maybe as a temp solution, but not for the long term


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

It never even occurred to me that psychedelics could have a long-term, positive impact on anxiety. I guess it makes sense though, considering all the stories about people having epiphanies while tripping...

Dang, now I want to try it even more.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

While I certainly wouldn't call it "long-term" yet, I have made huge strides since I started using mushrooms theraputically. Every 2 weeks, I take 1.3g. This is very mildly psychadelic, but really, more intoxicating than high/stoned. This is my sweet spot for significant positive effect with minimal negative effects from the mushrooms. 

For the next week, there is massive improvement in GAD, SAD, apathy, anhedonia, I sleep better, there's less hyperactivity when my Ritalin wears off, and it really seems to get me out of my seemingly permanent dissociated state. Week 2 there's improvement, but a rapid return to baseline.

Unfortunately my mushroom supply dried up, so I haven't been able to continue with this. I did do 5 mushroom doses, and it worked great every time. Interestingly enough, the trip did seem to get slightly weaker on the fifth dose, yet the theraputic effect actually seemed to be slightly better. This could just be variability in psylocibin content though.

As long as I kept dosing every two weeks, for me at least it seemed like there was some long-term potential. If one is not prepared, a bad trip probably could set you back. But in sub-to-mildly psychadelic doses, I think there is potential for long-term improvement. It's been 9 weeks since I last dosed, and except for the occasional flare-up, there is improvement in GAD. In terms of SAD, I'd say there's still some improvements in my social skills, although not in the same league as after that first week of dosing.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

tornadobill said:


> Mushrooms do not contain cyanide. However shrooms do contain other alkaloids which effect the trip like most plants and fungi.I dont reccomend shrooms for SA or any kind of anxiety unless u have benzos handy(esp fast acting ones like lorazepam or Xanax).These can rebuce rollercoaster emotions and still trip hard if dose is low enough. Too much benzos can kill a trip. Baclofen may help in some case but also can potentiate shrooms and psychedelics. Baclofen itself can produce vivid hallucinations and agitation in high doses.Also avoid antipsychotics as serious effect and deaths have occurred.Best not to use shrooms if u have serious anxirty issues.


agreed, when i trip (i didnt get to trip but i plan to this year, when i have the right people/setting) i will plan to have benzo's on hand incase the trip goes bad however i will be benzo free for at least 2 weeks before the trip

any reccomended doses for reliving anxiety during a shroom trip with benzo's such as xanax or even lorazepam.

and what dose would you reccomend to pretty much kill a trip? also would clonazepam work? or even valium, i find valium calms me more than anything else.

oh and why did you bump this thread haha, it was old



rustybob said:


> While I certainly wouldn't call it "long-term" yet, I have made huge strides since I started using mushrooms theraputically. Every 2 weeks, I take 1.3g. This is very mildly psychadelic, but really, more intoxicating than high/stoned. This is my sweet spot for significant positive effect with minimal negative effects from the mushrooms.
> 
> For the next week, there is massive improvement in GAD, SAD, apathy, anhedonia, I sleep better, there's less hyperactivity when my Ritalin wears off, and it really seems to get me out of my seemingly permanent dissociated state. Week 2 there's improvement, but a rapid return to baseline.
> 
> ...


interesting stuff, you could always make your own
its legal to buy the spores etc, i wouldnt do it because i dont have the time but its easy from what i read

or go shroom hunting....just do your research, thats how many people get theirs

any tips for me if i want to take a low (mild) dose that will give me postitive effects in term of how i feel, any have you ever used benzo's with them


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Just take a low dose try and get a body buzz, 1-2 grams would do, mushrooms they can help reset your brain, and your mind set when you take them depending how your feeling can determine what kinda high you can have so be in a good mood and such, yeah take a gram wait an hour see how you feel, then take another gram.... u never know sometimes you can get the more potent mushrooms you will be thankful you did this, instead of lying in your water bed feeling like your dying on a magic carpet ride with your cat lol, 

don't be dumb and eat an half ounce of mush then take a **** load of e and overdose like some people do lol, it too easy too get carried away a godly trip can turn into a devil trip really quickly once you get the fear and paranoia happening


----------



## tornadobill (Dec 14, 2011)

Super,around 1mg lorezapam or .5 to .75 Xanax or 10-15mg valium. Stay away from baclofen unless u have prior experience with that drug.Set and setting is vital and need to respect dose-See the shroomery online for dose caculator.Differet shrooms have different dose. Check trip level and muschroom speices. Happy tripping


----------



## tornadobill (Dec 14, 2011)

super. to kill trip Lorezapam at 2mg is best. Klonpin takes a hour or more to work.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

super said:


> agreed, when i trip (i didnt get to trip but i plan to this year, when i have the right people/setting) i will plan to have benzo's on hand incase the trip goes bad however i will be benzo free for at least 2 weeks before the trip
> 
> any reccomended doses for reliving anxiety during a shroom trip with benzo's such as xanax or even lorazepam.
> 
> ...


Well, my best advice is that if you're planning on using them theraputically, then do just that. Honestly, I've done higher doses, and the theraputic effect was better, but the trip certainly takes it's toll. For me, 1.3g of quite potent mushrooms was the sweet spot. I'd say this dose produces a 60% improvement for the first week, probably about 40% at the start of week 2, and rapidly falling off from there.

2g was a trip that pretty much took me to the level of ego death, and I was very nausious. Once that wore off, I felt like my dissociation was 95+% gone, but the trip was much too intense for me.

I did around 1g before, and this was sub-psychadelic, mildly intoxicating (say, a 3 beer equivalent of intoxication). The theraputic effect was about 50% of what 1.3g produces, and the return to baseline was just over a week rather than 2 weeks.

I'd recommend waiting at least a week and a half between dosages when trying to find your sweet spot. It may be different for you, but I find I get rapid tolerance of the psychadelic effects of mushrooms. I only get one shot per two weeks. If I try take them 2 days early, they do nothing, and then I gotta wait another two weeks before I can get a theraputic effect.

My method of ingestion so far has always just been eating the mushrooms. Once I get supply again, I'm gonna try make mushroom tea. I've heard from friends that this can help reduce the nausea, which might let me go for a higher dose.

Never taken benzos with mush. If things get too intense, I'll usually take some MDMA to calm things down. That can take an hour to kick in though, not ideal for an intense freakout.

This is just my opinion, but, even though the effects of a higher dose of mushrooms provided a better effect, I don't think this is the best theraputic stretegy, at least if you're thinking long-term. A bad trip could set you back significantly.


----------

